# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  تجدید دیپلم

## reza1995live

سلام خدمت دوستان کنکوری...من امسال پشت کنکور بودم و درصد هام رو نسبت به پارسال افزایش داده بودم ولی بازم نتیجه مردود شد قبول دارم یکم رشته ها رو بالا زدم ولی با مقایسه ای که با کارنامه یکی از دوستان انجام دادم فهمیدم نمرات نهایی بصورت وحشتناکی تاثیر میزاره منم اون زمان تو فاز درس خوندن نبودم و همه رو با 12 13 پاس کردم.حالا میخوام بدونم آیا راهی هست که دی ماه دوباره امتحانات رو شرکت کنم؟

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

----------


## Ritalin

> سلام خدمت دوستان کنکوری...من امسال پشت کنکور بودم و درصد هام رو نسبت به پارسال افزایش داده بودم ولی بازم نتیجه مردود شد قبول دارم یکم رشته ها رو بالا زدم ولی با مقایسه ای که با کارنامه یکی از دوستان انجام دادم فهمیدم نمرات نهایی بصورت وحشتناکی تاثیر میزاره منم اون زمان تو فاز درس خوندن نبودم و همه رو با 12 13 پاس کردم.حالا میخوام بدونم آیا راهی هست که دی ماه دوباره امتحانات رو شرکت کنم؟
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


شما تایپیک میشه دباره دیپلم گرفت بخون متوجه میشی و برای شرایط به اموزش و پرورش منطقتون مراجعه کنید

----------

